# Athens, Commerce, Jefferson, Danielsville, Winder, etc



## Dixie Dawg (Sep 14, 2009)

We're meeting October 3 at 8pm at Outback Steakhouse in Commerce at Tanger Outlet on the I-85 exit... y'all come out!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 14, 2009)

I might even make the drive for that!


----------



## T_Fish (Sep 14, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> I might even make the drive for that!



maybe even car pool,,  i bet them green iguanas will make ya see things,,


----------



## lake hartwell (Sep 14, 2009)

I have been to a couple at the BPS area in Atlants and we had a good time. I think they had one at "Booty's" in Royston a couple of years ago. I was out of town and couldn't make it. It would be nice to have one in the N.E. corner of Ga. for a change.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Sep 14, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> I might even make the drive for that!



You can stay at my house!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Sep 14, 2009)

T_Fish said:


> maybe even car pool,,  i bet them green iguanas will make ya see things,,



They make me a bit giggly


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 14, 2009)

T_Fish said:


> maybe even car pool,,  i bet them green iguanas will make ya see things,,



That's normal....



Dixie Dawg said:


> You can stay at my house!







Dixie Dawg said:


> They make me a bit giggly


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm in!! Lets have it at LaHa! I'm game for some more Green Iguana margaritas


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Sep 14, 2009)

HEY!!! Finally...someone feels the way I do...everything is in South or Mid GA....I think they forgot us up here in NE GA.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Sep 14, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> I'm in!! Lets have it at LaHa! I'm game for some more Green Iguana margaritas



WOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!!!


----------



## clown714 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'll do anything to get outta the house.



let me know,

clown


----------



## radams1228 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm in for whenever, where ever. Pick a place, date and time and let us know.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 16, 2009)

How bouts the 26th Kerri?


----------



## Tall Tines (Sep 16, 2009)

Might want to stay away from laha, two weeks ago friends of ours were heading in to get something to eat there.
A guy met them at the door cussing up a storm and yelling he was contacting the health department and he was not paying for his food. as he walked out he showed them a pix on his cell phone of two roaches that were in his food when it came to his table. Maybe the drinks won't have the roaches in it, unless they are replacing the worm with roaches now!!!


----------



## K80 (Sep 16, 2009)

I was game until the thread killer showed up...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 16, 2009)

I could be game.  Just another excuse for me to take a long Bike ride.  Who knows....


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Sep 16, 2009)

Yep.count me in if we can stay away from that roach motel !


----------



## hwy22 (Sep 16, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> I'm tired of seeing all these great pics of everyone getting together in Atlanta or down south GA...  anyone out in this area want to get together for dinner one evening?  Could do it in Athens or Commerce (LaHa has great Green Iguana Margaritas  ) whichever...   anybody interested?



Just let us know time and when over there so we can plan on it. I agree we need one close to home


----------



## hoochfisher (Sep 16, 2009)

*how about this?*

i agree! if'n i'm availible, im in!  


someone said the 26th, if thats the date, i wont be able to make it, unless its around 7p.m. .



winder is pretty much centered between all the towns your wanting there,   how about LOCO'S in winder?   good food, not too expensive for the budget minded(like me), and they have a full bar, great staff/service, make some good drinks, and they dont skimp on the alchohol like most of the other places around here.


what do yall think?


by the way, it IS a clean place to!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Wherever, start throwin out some places and dates....


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok how about Saturday October 3, 8pm at Logans Roadhouse in Athens?

Anybody?  Buehler?  Buehler?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 17, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Ok how about Saturday October 3, 8pm at Logans Roadhouse in Athens?
> 
> Anybody?  Buehler?  Buehler?



Thats opposite the Mall over the overpass, right?

Sounds good to me


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 17, 2009)

I may see if me and the wife can make it.....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 17, 2009)

Make up my mind for me of where and when...


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Sep 17, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> Thats opposite the Mall over the overpass, right?
> 
> Sounds good to me



Yep, right next to Olive Garden... just come to my house, we can ride together 



fulldraw74 said:


> I may see if me and the wife can make it.....



WOOT!!!!!  I would love to see you and Kelly!!!!   



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Make up my mind for me of where and when...



Ok I'm making your mind up for you... yes, you're coming!  Sat. Oct. 3 8pm Logans Roadhouse, Athens


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 17, 2009)

Kerri I stay booked up this time of year so don't plan around me but once I get through football season I'd drive to Athens to meet ya'll for dinner sometime.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Sep 17, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> Kerri I stay booked up this time of year so don't plan around me but once I get through football season I'd drive to Athens to meet ya'll for dinner sometime.



Sounds great hon... in fact maybe we should do it like every couple months or so!    We'll miss ya!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 17, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Yep, right next to Olive Garden... just come to my house, we can ride together
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LLove (Sep 18, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Ok how about Saturday October 3, 8pm at Logans Roadhouse in Athens?
> 
> Anybody?  Buehler?  Buehler?



pm sent  

but im in!!!  T will be in NC with my parents and JT will be somewhere up north with his boyfriend. So RoRo is going to the kennel and LL is comin to hang with the homies!!!!   

btw.. is that couch invitation still open?  or if theres a hotel across the street from the place thats fine too lol


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 18, 2009)

Man that is right in my neck of the woods but during hunting season it is hard to commit to a saturday. y'all have fun and I will catch you at a future gig.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Sep 18, 2009)

LLove said:


> pm sent
> 
> but im in!!!  T will be in NC with my parents and JT will be somewhere up north with his boyfriend. So RoRo is going to the kennel and LL is comin to hang with the homies!!!!
> 
> btw.. is that couch invitation still open?  or if theres a hotel across the street from the place thats fine too lol



To heck with a hotel, girl we are gonna have a SLEEPOVER!!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Sep 18, 2009)

Sterlo58 said:


> Man that is right in my neck of the woods but during hunting season it is hard to commit to a saturday. y'all have fun and I will catch you at a future gig.



No need for commitment... come if you can, or we'll see ya next time if ya don't make it to this one!  If you find you get your limit before Oct. 3 then just come on out!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 18, 2009)

As long as I can leave the child at his Grandparents', I'm in!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Sep 18, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> As long as I can leave the child at his Grandparents', I'm in!



Come even if you can't... I have a 17 year old daughter who is very capable of babysitting, and we have an XBox... he'll be set!


----------



## clown714 (Sep 19, 2009)

I'll try to make it.

anyone in Winder care to share a ride?

clown


----------



## firebiker (Sep 19, 2009)

*I may try and come.
don't mean to sound like a fuddy-duddy but why so late since its on a weekend day ?
I got a youngin and would like to bring her.*


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Sep 19, 2009)

firebiker said:


> *I may try and come.
> don't mean to sound like a fuddy-duddy but why so late since its on a weekend day ?
> I got a youngin and would like to bring her.*



Well, since some will be hunting, I figured it would be easier to do it a little later so more could come.    This doesn't have to be the only meet-up we plan for our area, we can do all kinds of stuff if y'all want, maybe even a cookout one weekend or something?


----------



## LLove (Sep 19, 2009)

firebiker said:


> *I may try and come.
> don't mean to sound like a fuddy-duddy but why so late since its on a weekend day ?
> I got a youngin and would like to bring her.*



i think this is probably more of a  thing than a family thing..


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 19, 2009)

man way to pick a weekend.  The weekend of the 3rd is opening weekend of bow season in Virginia.  Instead of being 2 miles away, i will be 600 miles away!


----------



## LLove (Sep 20, 2009)

T_Fish said:


> maybe even car pool,,  i bet them green iguanas will make ya see things,,


i can only hope  



SnowHunter said:


> I'm in!! Lets have it at LaHa! I'm game for some more Green Iguana margaritas


Friday..Green Iguanas .. Saturday..football and steaks do we make awesome plans or what?!?!   



Dixie Dawg said:


> Ok how about Saturday October 3, 8pm at Logans Roadhouse in Athens?
> 
> Anybody?  Buehler?  Buehler?


i'm hoping this is a stupid question since we'll be IN athens, but Logans DOES show college football right??? 



Dixie Dawg said:


> Yep, right next to Olive Garden... just come to my house, we can ride together
> WOOT!!!!!  I would love to see you and Kelly!!!!
> 
> Ok I'm making your mind up for you... yes, you're coming!  Sat. Oct. 3 8pm Logans Roadhouse, Athens


sooo can i ride with you too??


since i'll be on your couch..  



Tag-a-long said:


> Kerri I stay booked up this time of year so don't plan around me but once I get through football season I'd drive to Athens to meet ya'll for dinner sometime.


slacker    aside from the new get togethers up there, we'll have a special girls night when you free up too  



Dixie Dawg said:


> To heck with a hotel, girl we are gonna have a SLEEPOVER!!


is it to early to call the futon?  



11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> man way to pick a weekend.  The weekend of the 3rd is opening weekend of bow season in Virginia.  Instead of being 2 miles away, i will be 600 miles away!


dude.. thats gonna be a looooong drive after a couple of beers


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 20, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Dixie Dawg View Post
> Ok how about Saturday October 3, 8pm at Logans Roadhouse in Athens?
> 
> ...



Instead of some chain, that's not all that good to start with, try some of the local places.

Football, good food, good drinks,

http://www.hilltopgrille.com/about.html

If you really want to get down,

http://www.allensbarandgrill.com/

Both of these places have nice outside seating too.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 20, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> man way to pick a weekend.  The weekend of the 3rd is opening weekend of bow season in Virginia.  Instead of being 2 miles away, i will be 600 miles away!



sucks to be you  

I can't wait!! Thats gonna be one happenin weekend


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Sep 20, 2009)

LLove said:


> i'm hoping this is a stupid question since we'll be IN athens, but Logans DOES show college football right???
> 
> 
> sooo can i ride with you too??
> ...



Of course you can ride with me... and nobody but you has called the futon yet 


I called Logans and they said that they DO show the game on widescreen television, but.....




Twenty five ought six said:


> Instead of some chain, that's not all that good to start with, try some of the local places.
> 
> Football, good food, good drinks,
> 
> ...



Hilltop looks too fancy for the likes of us 

Allens is now over on Hawthorne, saw it last week when driving in Athens.  Either place is fine by me... should we do a poll??  


Would y'all rather go to Logans Roadhouse or Allens Bar & Grill?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 20, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Of course you can ride with me... and nobody but you has called the futon yet
> 
> 
> I called Logans and they said that they DO show the game on widescreen television, but.....
> ...


Hilltop is WAY too fancy...BTDT...

Never been to Allens before  I might be borrowin some floor for the night, will bring air matress


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Sep 20, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> Hilltop is WAY too fancy...BTDT...
> 
> Never been to Allens before  I might be borrowin some floor for the night, will bring air matress



You can bring the air mattress just in case... but I think once you lie down on my new sectional, you'll change your mind


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 21, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> You can bring the air mattress just in case... but I think once you lie down on my new sectional, you'll change your mind



Hmmmmmmm  Sounds like a plan


----------



## clown714 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a bad habit of smoking and drinking.

do these places allow such activities?

clown


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 21, 2009)

clown714 said:


> I have a bad habit of smoking and drinking.
> 
> do these places allow such activities?
> 
> clown



I don't think any restaurant in the state allows smoking any more per state law.

For sure, no restaurant or bar in Clarke County allows smoking.  You can do it on the deck.

Biggest problem with Logans is that on Sat. night it's full of Jackson County redn . ..

Oh, never mind.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Sep 21, 2009)

Ain't nothin' wrong with rednecks 

Ok so is everyone ok with Logans or would you rather go to Allens? I need your input, people!!


----------



## LLove (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm thinking Logans is the better choice.. its food, drinks and the game and from what i hear Allens is going to be SLAMMED during a GA game with locals/students.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Sep 21, 2009)

LLove said:


> I'm thinking Logans is the better choice.. its food, drinks and the game and from what i hear Allens is going to be SLAMMED during a GA game with locals/students.



Logans it is!


----------



## LLove (Sep 22, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Logans it is!




it's not like we can't go party at allen's if we feel like a bar atmosphere later.. but if we're going to have more than 3-4 people we're going to need somewhere more like a restaurant like logans..


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 22, 2009)

Logan's is o.k., but the UGA game is at  3:30

At home.


----------



## LLove (Sep 22, 2009)

crap i thought we had another night game


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 22, 2009)

LLove said:


> crap i thought we had another night game




We did.







Until CBS decided to broadcast it.


----------



## Tim L (Sep 24, 2009)

Just saw this; does Georgia play at home Oct 3?


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Sep 24, 2009)

Rouster said:


> Just saw this; does Georgia play at home Oct 3?



Yes, apparently at 3pm


----------



## Tim L (Sep 24, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Yes, apparently at 3pm



Well as soon as I typed that I remembered first weekend is drill weekend in October so I'm out; but if Georgia is playing in Athens at 3:00 on that day, Athens will be a madhouse...Traffic from Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----...like you wouldn't belive!


----------



## clown714 (Sep 25, 2009)

/\that is a deal breaker for me.

still subscribed to thread if anything changes.

clown


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok change in plans then!  I ain't wanting to deal with game day traffic, either... SO....

Let's meet in Commerce up on the freeway exit at Tanger instead.... they've got a Longhorns, an Outback, an Applebees, Ruby Tuesday, and a Ryans...   what say you?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 28, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Ok change in plans then!  I ain't wanting to deal with game day traffic, either... SO....
> 
> Let's meet in Commerce up on the freeway exit at Tanger instead.... they've got a Longhorns, an Outback, an Applebees, Ruby Tuesday, and a Ryans...   what say you?



They're all good...aint been to em recently though. Yall pick!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Sep 28, 2009)

Alrighty then.... since no one else chimed in, I'll make the 'executive decision'  

Outback Steakhouse in Commerce at Tanger Outlets, 8pm Saturday Oct. 3.
It's at the I-85 Commerce Exit, south of the freeway.  Hope to see y'all there!


----------



## LLove (Sep 29, 2009)

craaaaaaaaaaaaap!! i was just about to tell you that i don't know if i'm going to be able to stay for saturday night!!!

but for outback..hmm.. 


kerri, IBK needs to know if his carrier can come too? lol the kennel wont take him cause he's not 6wks.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Sep 29, 2009)

LLove said:


> craaaaaaaaaaaaap!! i was just about to tell you that i don't know if i'm going to be able to stay for saturday night!!!
> 
> but for outback..hmm..
> 
> ...



Of course IBK can come if you have a carrier for him.... he'll fit right in...  I have 2 cats but they are outside cats, and I have 6 dogs....


----------



## LLove (Sep 29, 2009)

he wants to know if he needs a passport? 

the farthest he's ever been is the neighbor's patio


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Sep 29, 2009)

LLove said:


> he wants to know if he needs a passport?
> 
> the farthest he's ever been is the neighbor's patio



no passport required  
although don't be surprised if my kid wants to confiscate him at the border.....


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 1, 2009)

Is anyone else coming?  Or is this a Girl's Night?


----------



## LLove (Oct 1, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Is anyone else coming?  Or is this a Girl's Night?



SHHHHHH woman!  our girls night is friday, this thread is for saturday. Which begs the question, you gonna make it for friday or should we just reschedule the girls night since nic can't make it?


----------



## clown714 (Oct 2, 2009)

count me out.

would like to at a future date and place.

perhaps,one that more caters to my passions(smoking\drinking).



hope you guys have fun and be safe.

clown


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 2, 2009)

Ok so is anyone coming besides LL and OFH?  If not, I'm thinking we'll just do LaHa instead!!  

If you're comin', speak up!!


----------



## K80 (Oct 3, 2009)

What's the plan?  The wife is working tonight so I was planin on comin to the gathering.  Any other guys goin?  It might be pretty hard splain why I meet several women in Commerce while she was at work.


----------

